# Speaking of Old Craftsman Iron



## trc65 (Aug 1, 2019)

Friend of a friend is moving out west and had this old thing sitting in his barn. Doesn't remember where it came from, but thinks it belonged to his Grandpa.

It is a 6 1/8" Craftsman Jointer/Planer. As best as I can figure, it dates to the early 1970s. Not in the best condition, but surface rust only, all adjustments move freely. It spins just fine, but will need a new belt and knives. 

Other than my Stanley/Bailey #'s 7 and 8 it is the first jointer (or planer) I have owned. 

I wanted to give him more money, but he would only accept $20 for it. Kind of feel guilty about that, but he just wanted it gone - one less thing to move.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2019)

I have that same jointer I think , been toting it around for about 30 yrs. Have few miles on mine, just sits under one side of table saw.
If you need any info from manual, let me know your model number and I’ll see if I still have it. Pretty sure I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2019)

After getting it cleaned up, and a fresh edge on knives, will help having info on tuning it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the offer/info. Already grabbed a manual from OWWM site, so good to go. BTW, MODEL # is 113.206933.

I think I will disassemble it for a complete cleaning, and then reassemble/ tune it - just to familiarize myself with it better. All paint appears to be in great shape, so mostly just rust and accumulated dirt to clean up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 1, 2019)

Wow, looks like that will clean up great. 20 Bucks!! Good score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks good! $20 well spent.
My fil gave me one like that. Does great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Good machine... $20 was a bargain for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks just like mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2019)

I think I’ve got the same one... used to belong to my father-in-law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 2, 2019)

Didn't realize there were so many of these out there....


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah, they were pretty popular back in the day Tim; they weren't outrageously priced, but were well built, and worked great. Craigslist here you can typically find one like it, most anytime you want. In fact, it's not unusual to find 4 - 5 of them listed at any given time within an hour's drive. They're kinda like Craftsman radial arm saws, a lot of folks owned them. Not sure why, but they did. 

Presently 3 of those listed within a hundred miles of me. And, one vintage benchtop 4 1/4" - asking $100, $100, $150, and $110 for the benchtop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info Rocky. The asking prices are what I was willing to pay him, but he just wanted it gone.

Locally, it is rare for me to find any woodworking machines on Craigslist. Those that do appear are usually gone within a few hours. The exception to this is the little Craftsman benchtop saws, usually completely rusted out and priced like they were heirlooms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have one too. It's not bad. But I don't use it. I paid $50 for it and 2 other tools a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Honestly, that one is in better shape than 2 of 3 listed here, and the $150 one is probably #3 - #4 on the list for condition. Pictures weren't great on one of them, but the benchtop and one of the others were definitely in better condition than the higher priced machine. 

Those sorts of things, as a rule, get handed down, or sold on estate auctions out there in the midwest. Didn't see a lot of them in North Dakota either. Down here, it's scary! There were 2 Grizzly 6", a Grizzly 8", a newer Craftsman benchtop, and at least a half dozen other miscellaneous Jointer/Planers popped up in search, along with a dozen or more planers of all shapes and sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 6, 2019)

And here are the results of about two hours of my labor and a few more hours of waiting. Isn't modern chemistry wonderful!
Here is the bed all cleaned up.






And all the fence components.





Still need to clean the head and get new knives as well as a belt, but very happy it cleaned up so well and quickly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2019)

trc65 said:


> And here are the results of about two hours of my labor and a few more hours of waiting. Isn't modern chemistry wonderful!
> Here is the bed all cleaned up.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clean-up job Tim. I think you will be sending a modest fast food gift card to your friend this fall as a home warming gift, with a heartfelt letter of thanks for the addition to your shop.

I thought that model came out in 1982. The kill switches change style every so many years, that was also why I was thinking 1980's.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 9, 2019)

I hadn't even thought about the changes in switch design/location, but when I looked at pictures on OWWM all the 1970's era machines had switches facing forward, not down like mine.

Good eye, and a useful tip in dating some of these old machines.

A house warming gift is a great idea...


----------



## Dmcoffman (Aug 10, 2019)

I have the same jointer. Be careful they don't discriminate cutting, my brother took part of a finger off with an identical one in our high school shop class back in the '60s.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

